# Mark777 - a question



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark and anyone with input welcome.
My engine is running real rough , 01 JD 355 diesel , Yanmar ,,engine family #VYD749U6D2RA
displacement - 749cm.
my Dealer suggest setting the lifters. he recomends cold setting at .004 , all the way thrue.
do you agree with this setting ?
Thanks ,, DrB


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Geeze....DrB, 

That just sounds too tight. Every written, spoken and casual conversation that I have had, for all Yanmar diesels is 006 stone cold..for intake and exhaust. That's every model of tractor I can think of. But honestly I don't know about your 749cc engine.

IMO they (valves) would have to be awfully loose and very noisy before they would cause any rough running or loss of power. 

Doesn't it seem setting valves too tight would cause improper valve seating, poor combustion, power loss, oil contamination from unburnt fuel... and bad fuel economy??

What are they set at right now? #1 cylinder is at the rear, and I think I would start at .006 because it's just way better to have them slightly loose than too little clearance...as in too tight.

I know you already checked this...but mine, when they run rough, is almost always fuel system, filter, or air cleaner. I adjust my valves every 300 hours..but they usually don't budge more than 001 or less.

Mark


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark , I thought that was close also , This is a Vtwin , the left bank, one valve had no clearance,
the other was .023 
The girl freind side , both valves was tight.
in the morning I will set the valves , I think .006 will be the way to go. I will pull the air cleaner and see if it smoothes out a little. It needs a full spring service , but I wanted to get it running smooth first.
I will see what I can do in the morning and I`ll let you know how it works out. Thanks Mark


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark 777 , thanks , I reset all lifters at .006 , I got a smoother idle and 3/4 throttle smoother. no noise !! . only diesel noise. I set them at .004 and it still run rough , so I didn`t think that was right. 

Thanks for your help. DrB


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

That's great.....Nothing sweater than a smooth running Yanmar...well, almost nothing .

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"The girl freind side , both valves was tight."

Seems to me that's a GOOD THING!!! No?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Mark saves the day again.... Thanks for the insight!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

actually I kinda like Deans version of "insight"


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL, I somehow missed the whole girlfriend and tight valve thing...went right over my head. I hate it when I not only miss the joke...but become the joke because of it....got to admit it doesn't happen very often as my mind is often in the gutter!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, That hurt!!! My mind is as pure as the new driven snow!!

Yessiree Bob and my GF will swear to it as a matter of fact I can hear her [email protected]#$%&^&*(()_)_&%$%


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I read it , I understood it , I moved on


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

To my friend in Arkansas I couldn't help but notice!!
You are still welcome in my home should you cross the state line for a visit!!


----------



## smithlanger (Feb 12, 2010)

All above tractors are in high capacity. Most of these are hurricane muscles.


----------

